# lathe fluting jig



## garykrose (Jul 6, 2010)

Does anyone know what issue of Fine Woodworking had an article about a jig for the lathe that holds a router for fluting and beading columns? I've looked through my issues and can't find it. I can't get any info on the FWW web site without paying through the nose for any bit of information.

I'd appreciate any help you can give.

Thanks,

Gary Rose
Corcoran, CA


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Gary.

PS. I don't consider the cost of an annual subscription to FWW Online as "paying through the nose"........Great value IMHO.

Try FWW Sept/October 1991 FWW#90


----------



## Clemo (Jun 9, 2012)

Gary, I too dislike paying for back issues.

I have and use a router lathe for fluting and reeding on columns.
For reeding on flat jobs I'm presently setting up a sled for the Dremel.
Less weight, limited cutting tools, but how many different grooves do you make?
Mainly, a lot easier to mount than a full on router.

Just my thoughts, 'n welcome to the forum.

C ya,
Clemo.


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

Lok at this thread Router Turning on this form


----------



## Clemo (Jun 9, 2012)

Larry, I just looked at your post and I like what you have done.

I think a Dremel or perhaps a small trimmer type router is a great tool for ornamental turning.

Tks
C ya.


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

That isn't my Jig.
Larry


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Welcome, Gary.

Try to find Shopnotes 115. There is a very nice milling machine to do what you are looking for. In the forum "Woodturning and lathes" there are various examples of router lathes for the same pourposes.

Eenjoy your router


----------



## Clemo (Jun 9, 2012)

With intricate or acurate work I prefer to use smaller and lighter tools. I feel that I have better control with lighter weight and less torque. It just takes a little longer.

Just a personal preference, thats all.

The limited range of bits from Dremel is a problem though.

Tks
C ya.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Clemo said:


> With intricate or acurate work I prefer to use smaller and lighter tools. I feel that I have better control with lighter weight and less torque. It just takes a little longer.
> 
> Just a personal preference, thats all.
> 
> ...


If you have access to a metal lathe, any bit with a 1/4" shank is easily turned down to suit a Dremel as shown in this shot of one that I did for use in the fluting jig that I have still under construction which has a Dremel in it's plunge router base mounted on of the jig.


----------



## Clemo (Jun 9, 2012)

Tks Harry, 

Failing access to a metal lathe, the bit in the drill press an slow speed and an angle grinder, followed by a file to clean up. 

There is always a way, sometimes it just takes a while to think it through.

Have you seen a very small (say 1.2 to 2.5mm) radius rounding over bit? Or can you think of a way to make one?

Tks
C ya.


----------



## NoChatter (Dec 4, 2010)

Clemo said:


> Have you seen a very small (say 1.2 to 2.5mm) radius rounding over bit? Or can you think of a way to make one?


1/2" Laminate Trim Bit by Freud Inc - 41-502 - More Drill Bits at doitbest.com


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Also can be used in a 1/4"or 1/2" router. ▼

SE 82210RB 10-Piece Mini Router Bits Set for Dremel Tools - Amazon.com

Amazon.com: MLCS 8384 Round Over-Beading Router Bit 4-Piece Boxed Set: Home Improvement

Steel adapter bushings ▼
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bushing_ball_bearings.html

==


----------



## Clemo (Jun 9, 2012)

Tks guys, I'll look into them as international orders.

Tks
C ya.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Clemo said:


> Tks Harry,
> 
> Failing access to a metal lathe, the bit in the drill press an slow speed and an angle grinder, followed by a file to clean up.
> 
> ...


Clemo, there is no way that a bit would run true after being reduced by the method you have suggested, I am a great believer in the saying "necessity is the mother of invention", however, this invention is best put in the "not a good idea box"!
Regarding the roundover bit, I doubt that such a thing exists, I'd have difficulty seeing it. I would have thought that a couple of strokes with sandpaper would produce such a roundover. Is it a doll house that you're making? there are sets of bits for this hobby but I doubt that they contain such a tiny roundover bit.


----------



## Clemo (Jun 9, 2012)

Harry, tks for the reply. Previous posts refer to Dremel Router Bits and Hobby Sets, I was unaware of those.

I am into ornamental turning mainly using my router lathe.

My current project is Crochet Hooks for arthritic hands. I'm prototyping polished wooden handles, 12, 14 & 16mm dia, 150 to 200mm long, that accept threaded metal hooks in various sizes at the business end.

There is a weight and balance isssue which I am addressing as an ornamental turning challenge. To which end I am building a small router lathe which mounts the hand piece from my Dremel flex drive and thus, Dremel router bits.

I have time today in a machine shop to built Chuck Mk3. This is both 3 and 4 jaw, based on a 2" pipe end cap.

If you check my uploads there are 3 pics including a hollow helix turned on my full size lathe. I'm looking to do work like that down to 12mm. (Even a variable pitch helix!)

I promise photos soon.

Tks
C ya.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Like they say a picture worth a 1000 words, it's a very small round over..


=========


harrysin said:


> Clemo, there is no way that a bit would run true after being reduced by the method you have suggested, I am a great believer in the saying "necessity is the mother of invention", however, this invention is best put in the "not a good idea box"!
> Regarding the roundover bit, I doubt that such a thing exists, I'd have difficulty seeing it. I would have thought that a couple of strokes with sandpaper would produce such a roundover. Is it a doll house that you're making? there are sets of bits for this hobby but I doubt that they contain such a tiny roundover bit.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You're getting very close to what was asked for Bob with that 1/8" (3.175mm) roundover bit.


----------

